# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Muutama joukkoliikenneaiheinen video Hongkongista kesäkuu 2009

## vristo

Tässä muutama joukkoliikenneaiheinen video Hongkongista. Videot on konvertoitu mp4-muotoon, koska alkuperäiset olivat aivan liian raskaita ladattavaksi palvelimelle. Samalla videot ovat hieman lyhentyneet alkuperäisestä.

Kuvaa on muunmuassa Kowloon Bay-nimiseltä metroasemalta, joka yksi ainoista jäljellä olevista asemista, jossa ei ole vielä laituriovia. Lähivuosina sinnekin, kuten muillekin korkorataosuuksille, tulee tietojeni mukaan sellaiset "alamittaiset" laituriovet (olikohan 1,5 vai 1,7-metriä korkeat).

Kuvaa on myös Hongkongin bussiliikenteestä.

----------


## vristo

Lisäsin jotain valokuvia Hongkongin liikenteestä ja kaupunkikuvasta.

Niistä voisi erityisesti poimia seuraavat:

Hongkongin bussiliikenne kulkee paikoitellen erittäin tiheässä kaupunkirakenteessa ja tiukkoja kadunkulmia riittää: kuva.

Hongkongin saaren maastomuodot ovat paikoitellen melkoisen haastavia ja niinpä siinne on valjastettu mielestäni aivan nerokas joukkoliikenneväline: pitkät liukuportaat. Kyseisellä osuudella on useita välitasanteita eli eräänlaisia "asemia". Nämä portaat kuljettavat noin 55000 ihmistä vuorokaudessa ja niiden varrelle on kehittynyt erittäin runsas ja eläväinen kaupunkielämä baareineen ja ravintoloineen. Kuvia tästä alkaen muutama.
Ja tietoa tästä "ihmekuljettimesta":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central...vels_escalator

Stonecutters Bridge on valmistuessaan jänneväliltään maailman toiseksi pisin vinoköysisilta ja sen pylonit ovat 295 metriä korkeita.

Lisää tietoa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonecutters_Bridge

----------

